# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > Ошибки >  обновление с УТ для Украины на BAS УТ для Украины

## goresleeps

подскажите, можно ли обновиться с УТ для Украины на BAS УТ для Украины?
у нас сейчас УТ для Украины 3.1.8.1
если да, то как?

и еще вопрос: есть ли тут темы с ссылками на скачивание конфигураций?

----------


## goresleeps

нашел тут.

----------

pony95 (06.08.2021)

----------


## goresleeps

но все оказалось не так просто.
Конфигурация обновляется. После запуска программы начинает конвертация данных под новую конфигурацию. И выскакивает ошибка.


как победить?

----------

